# Fridays Downtime.



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ok,

Today has been a testing time for the update of this server.

The server required a rebuild of MySQL 4.1.22 completely, backups the lot. The site was rolled back to this morning, so any posts (if you were lucky) made after 0830 this morning have been lost.

This is all part of making the server more scaleable for the new site, so bear with me.

BR

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

PHP.INI file corrected, this should stop the issues on the server.

Please report PHP problems in this thread please. Latency issues are not a concern at the moment.

BR

Jae


----------

